

Keynote Kung-fu Two - swombat
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/04/26/keynote_kungfu_two.html

======
nirmal
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2007/06/04/keynote_kun...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2007/06/04/keynote_kungfu.html)
Link to the first Keynote Kung-fu.

